# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  استشارة في القضاء الإداري رجاء الرد

## الشاطر حسن

:Clever: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
حضرات السادة المحامين أرجو الإفادة أثابكم الله.......
لقد أعلنت مصلحة الشهرالعقاري بوزارة العدل بتاريخ 11/2/2007 عن احتياجها لشغل عدة درجات وظيفية شاغرة ومنها وظيفة باحث ثالث قانون بالمجموعات النوعية لوظائف القانون من الحاصلين على ليسانس الحقوق والشريعة والقانون دفعة 2003 وما بعدها.
وقد حدد الإعلان شروطاً لشغلالوظيفة وانه لن يلتفت إلى الطلبات غير المستوفاة أو المقدمة باليد أو السابقة علىالإعلان أو المرسلة بعد الموعد المحدد وأن التعيين سيتم وفق احتياجات العمل الفعليةفي كل محافظة بترتيب المتقدمين حسب درجات التخرج في الليسانس وأشترط الإعلان أن يتم تقديم الطلبات مستوفاة للمستندات خلال 15يوم من تاريخ الإعلان تنتهي في  26/2/2007 
وبعد استيفائي لكافة الشروط التي حددتها الجهة الإدارية لشغل الدرجة الوظيفية فقد قمت بإرسال طلب مستوفياً للمستندات والشروط المذكورة خلال المدة المحددة.
إلا انه وبعد مرور ما يقارب 7 أشهر على انتهاءالفترة المحددة بالإعلان لتلقي الطلبات وقبل إعلان النتيجة النهائية للمسابقة حصل بعض المتقدمين للوظيفة على درجة الماجستير ومن ثم تقدموا بصورة منه وأرفقوها بالطلب الخاص بهم رغم أنهم وقت الإعلان لم يكونوا حاصلين على هذه الدرجةورغم أن الإعلان قد نص صراحة إلى انه لن يقبل الطلبات المقدمة باليد أو المرسلة بعدالموعد المحدد.
المهم صدر القرار الإداري رقم 686 عقاري لسنة 2008 بتعيين المرشحين الذين قدموا صور منشهادات الماجستير التي حصلوا عليها بعد انتهاء الموعد المحدد في الإعلان والتي لميكونوا حاصلين عليها وقت الإعلان ورغم أن تقديراتهم في الليسانس تتراوح ما بينمقبول وجيد وأنا تقديري جيد جدا بنسبة 83% وأعلى منهم. 
فهل تصرف الجهة الإدارية في هذا الشأن جائز قانوناً ؟ وهل يمكن للجهة الإدارية المساس بمركزي القانوني الذي اكتسبته خلال فترة تلقي الطلبات وتعيين من هم أقل مني في التقدير العام ومجموع الدرجات في الليسانس على سند من حصولهم على درجة الماجستير والتي كانت بعد انتهاء الفترة المحددة لتلقي الطلبات
وهل يمكن أن تكون تلك الدرجة معيار تفضيل مرشح على أخر  أم أن العبرة بالمستندات المقدمة خلال فترة تلقي الطلبات ولا عبرة بما يستجد من تغير في الحالات والمراكز القانونية بعد ذلك 
وهل يعتد بالمؤهل العلمي بأثر رجعي خصوصاً ومع وجود أحكام قضائية صادرة عن الإدارية العليا تحدد العبرة بوقت الاعتداد بالمؤهل العلمي بوقت تأدية الامتحان في جميع المواد بنجاح بصرف النظر عن تاريخ اعتماد النتيجة وقد كان تاريخ تأدية الامتحان تالياً لانتهاء المدة المحددة لتلقي الطلبات.

----------


## أبو منه1

رجاء المساعدة لقد تم تعيينى بالسكة الحديد محاسب بمرتب اساسى 58جنية بتاريخ 1/8/1985 وانتقلت للعمل بمصلحة الضرائب بتاريخ 23/9/1985وهو نفس تاريخ اخلاء طرفى . اصدرت المصلحة منشور عام فى29/10/2000يتضمن التنبية على العاملين بالمصلحة بالتقدم بطلب لضم مدة الخدمة السابقة وفعلا تقدمت بطلب ولكن المصلحة لم تستجيب ولذلك رفعت قضية ولكن محكمة القضاء الادارى رفضتها لسقوط الحق بمضى المدة 15سنة استنادا الى اننى عينت بالمصلحة فى عام 1985 ورفعت الدعوى فى 2002ورفعت قضية فى المحكمة الادارية وجاء تقرير مفوض الدولة بنفس الحكم وحددميعادجلسة دائرة الفحص فى 2/7/2009والتى حكم فيها برفض الطعن وتم اخطارى بميعاد الجلسة فى 7/7/2009 اى بعد ميعاد الجلسة والتى حكم فيها برفض الطعن
 ولقد قدمت حافظة مستندات تتضمن منشور المصلحة الذى يتضمن التنبية على العاملين بالتقدم بطلب لضم مدة الخدمة السابقة وتسوية حالتهم ولكن احكام المحكمة لم تشر من قريب او من بعيد عن المنشور ولم ترد على اى دفع من الدفوع التى تضمنتها المذكرات ولم تشر ايضا الى حافظة المستندات التى قدمتها برجاء الافادة عن احكام المحكمة الادارية التى تقضى بضرورة الاشارة حافظة المستندات فى الحكم وضرورة الردعلى الدفوع الجوهرية واليس المنشور العام الصادر من المصلحة بالتنبية على العاملين بالمصلحة والمعينين بعد 1983دفع جوهرى يتعين ضرورة الرد علية 
ولقد جاء الحكم فقط بسقوط الحق بمضى المدة دون الاشارة الى اى دفوع او اى مستندات ماذا افعل

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الأخ / الشاطر حسن نرحب بك فى المنتدى وسنبحث مسألتك وسنرد عليك فى القريب العاجل باذن الله .
خالص تحياتى  :Smile:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> الأخ / الشاطر حسن نرحب بك فى المنتدى وسنبحث مسألتك وسنرد عليك فى القريب العاجل باذن الله .
> خالص تحياتى


وفقك الله لكل خير سعادة الأستاذ هيثم الفقي ...... بانتظار رد سعادتك

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*الأستاذ المحترم / هيثم الفقي ...... السادة الأفاضل هل من رد على موضوعي*

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*ما قامت به جهة الادارة مخالف للقانون*
*ويمكن لك الطعن على القرار امام مجلس الدولة*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *ما قامت به جهة الادارة مخالف للقانون*
> 
> *ويمكن لك الطعن على القرار امام مجلس الدولة*


شكراً جزيلاً يا سيادة المستشار الفاضل.... بالفعل أقمت دعوى ضد مصلحة الشهر العقاري أمام المحكمة الإدارية بمجلس الدولة بالمنصورة واختصمت فيها السيد وزير العدل والسيد مساعد وزير العدل لشؤون الشهر العقاري والسيد رئيس قطاع الشهر العقاري والتوثيق ... ولكني احتاج إلى بعض المبادئ أو السوابق القضائية التي يمكن أن تدعم موقفي ولكم جزيل الشكر.

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*ارجو ارسال صورة الصحيفة لمراجعتها وتزويدك بالمطلوب*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> *ارجو ارسال صورة الصحيفة لمراجعتها وتزويدك بالمطلوب*


سعادة الأخ المستشار/ إبراهيم خليل المحترم
تم إرسال نسخة من صحيفة افتتاح الدعوى رقم 686 لسنة 37 ق بالإضافة إلى نسخة من قرار الجهة الإدارية إلى بريدكم الالكتروني thefreelawyer@yahoo.com برجاء تأكيد الاستلام ، وأنا على استعداد لأزودكم بنسخة كاملة من ملف القضية من ( الإعلان – القرار الإداري – التظلم – قرار فض المنازعات – صحيفة الدعوى ) إذا تطلب الأمر.
شاكرً لسعادتكم حسن التعاون وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام والتحية

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*تم استلام البريد*
*وجارى الفحص والرد على سيادتكم*
*تحياتى*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

أشكر لكم عظيم اهتمامكم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم ونفع بعلمكم... خالص تحياتي

----------


## المستشار القانوني/إبراهيم

*تحت امرك دائما*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*بانتظار رد سعادتك بفارغ الصبر  .... جزأك الله عني خير الجزاء.*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

سيادة الأستاذ المستشار القانوني / إبراهيم بك خليل
كما يعلم سعادتك سبق وأقمت الدعوى رقم 686 لسنة 37 ق أمام محكمة مجلس الدولة لإلغاء قرار جهة الإدارة الذي يتخطاني في التعيين *وقد أقمت الدعوى تحديداً أمام المحكمة الإدارية بمجلس الدولة* استناداً لنص المادة10/3 قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 74 لسنة 1972 والتي تنص على " تختص محاكم مجلس الدولة دون غيرها بالفصل في المسائل الآتية : الطلبات التي يقدمها ذوو الشأن بالطعن في القرارات الإدارية النهائية الصادرة بالتعيين في الوظائف العامة أو الترقية أو بمنح العلاوات.
كما وتنص المادة 14 من ذات القانون المشار إليه " تختص المحاكم الإدارية: بالفصل في طلبات إلغاء القرارات المنصوص عليها في البنود ثالثا ورابعا من المادة 10 متى كانت متعلقة بالموظفين العموميين من المستوى الثاني والمستوى الثالث ومن يعادلهم، وفى طلبات التعويض المترتبة على هذه القرارات.
ولكنني وبعد أن أقمت الدعوى المذكورة أمام المحكمة الإدارية كما سبق تفصيله عالية بلغني من بعض السادة الزملاء المحامين *أن المحكمة المختصة نوعياً هي محكمة القضاء الإداري وليست المحكمة الإدارية* فيما هي وجهة نظركم في هذا الأمر وما هو الرأي الصحيح شاكراً لسعادتكم حسن التعاون.

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*سيادة المستشار أرجو أن تكون في أتم صحة وعافية ...كل عام وأنتم بخير*
*ما زلت أنتظر ردك يا سعادة المستشار بفارغ الصبر أرجو أن يصلني رد حضرتك على صحيفة الدعوى ومسألة المحكمة المختصة في أقرب فرصة*

----------


## الشاطر حسن

من المبادئ التي قررتها المحكمة الإدارية العليا " أن الإعلان عن شغل الوظيفة يترتب عليه تعلق حق ذوي الشأن بما تضمنه من شروط شغل الوظيفة بحيث لا يجوز لجهة الإدارة أن تعيين من لم يستوف هذه الشروط بدعوى أنها عدلت عنها أو استحدثت شروطاً جديدة "
وهذا المبدأ بلا شك إعمالاً وترسيخاً للمبدأ المساواة الذي كفله الدستور بين كافة المتقدمين المتزاحمين لشغل الوظيفة والمؤهلين لها دراسياً فيتعين مراعاة ما تضمنه الإعلان من شروط وعدم الحيد عنها وألا يترك لجهة الإدارة المجال لإجراء أي تعديل في الشروط المعلن عنها والذي من شأنه أن يهدر ما اكتسبه المرشح من حق في التفضيل لشغل الوظيفة فهذه الشروط تعتبر هي جوهر ومعيار التفضيل في شغل الوظيفة طالما كانت قائمة على أسس عامة ومجردة معلومة للكافة قبل التقدم لشغل الوظيفة.

----------

